# Rotella



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am thinking Shell Rotella oil for 4 Stroke Ourboards
Has Zink and Is used in Semis and tugboats Just started using it in my 200 K + S-10 

Any thoughts ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If I was a commercial fisherman and was putting
heavy hours on my outboard, I might use a synthetic oil.
But since I only put a few hours on each month,
regular oil changes with standard 4 stroke oil will do the job.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> If I was a commercial fisherman and was putting
> heavy hours on my outboard, I might use a synthetic oil.
> But since I only put a few hours on each month,
> regular oil changes with standard 4 stroke oil will do the job.


Brett, you're missing half the point. Synthetics are proven performance enhancers. Switching to synthetics will be like picking up 2-5% more HP. 

Which in your case will be..... .1 to .25 more HP.. ;D 

JK, JK

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Remember... the more performance parts companies stickers you put on your motor the more HP it will produce... ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Remember... the more performance parts companies stickers you put on your motor the more HP it will produce...  ;D


Pink trucker chick stickers are worth an easy 15hp. The chrome version is worth 25 at least. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I was Refering to the Rotella Non synthetic Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I know nothing...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_Rotella_T

I have no need for the expensive blends,
regular maintenance is all my outboards require.
Anything beyond that is overkill for how I use my engines.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I ran the synthetic blend in my four stroke mx bike religiously. It was FAR cheaper by the gallon than motorcycle oils, and really tough oil. 10k rpm and 250* engine temps can wreck most oils. Rotella took it in stride.

For an outboard, it's probably overkill, but then again, it's cheap (relatively, especially at Walmart) and good oil. It wouldn't hurt it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought I would Re-cycle this ... Great Stuff N cheap too


----------

